# Symbol-Link auf ein Verzeichnis gesetzt, aber keine Wirkung



## julia29 (20. März 2010)

Hi,

habe viele Dateien in einem Stammverzeichnis die ich auch noch an anderen Stellen benötige, deshalb dachte ich an ein Symbol-Link.
Mein Server:    Linux Debian mit PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11

Mit folgendem Befehl habe ich ein Symbol-Link auf ein Verzeichnis gesetzt

ln -s /var/www/web110/html/t005/bildquelle /var/www/web110/html/t005/bildziel

Prüfung:
xx7-server:/# ls -l /var/www/web110/html/t005/bildziel
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 Mar 20 08:28 bildquelle -> /var/www/web110/html/t005/bildquelle


wenn ich dann in /t005/bildziel die Datei 1002,jpg aufrufe, die real natürlich in /bildquelle liegt, wird sie nicht gefunden, selbst dann nicht, wenn ich nicht nur ein Verzeichnis, sondern explizit einen Link auf die Bilddatei angebe.

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /t005/bildziel/1002.jpg on this server.

Was kann ich machen damit alle Bilder im Verzeichnis /bildziel gefunden werden?
mfg
Julia


----------



## deepthroat (20. März 2010)

Hi.

Welchen Webserver verwendest du? Apache?

Du mußt die Option FollowSymLinks (siehe http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#options) aktivieren.

Gruß


----------

